# Strong Plants



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I need some hardy plants for my 10 gallon. Since I have ACFs I will need somthing strong like thick strong stem, good root system. I used to have water sprite underwater but my frogs kept of snaping the stalks and making it dacay into useless dangerous nitrates. It did fine floating. So I have ripped out my water sprite already. Anyway can you name some strong plants. I have high lighting and Flourish in my tank with a sand substrate. Also I am currently growing a bananna plant witch is doing great.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Java Fern would work well as it usually isnt eaten


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Java fern, anubias, anacharis, possibly hornwort but you may run into the same problem as with wisteria. A. Reineckii is a thick stemmed red plant that may work. Bacopa if you can get it to grow (use carolina, not monneri).


----------

